# Pup on NutriSource kibble - limited selection for change



## CMack (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey,

I just picked up my 8 week old Shih Tzu last week. Little guy was being fed NutriSource small breed puppy and i picked up a small bag till I could get out and see other brands available. Being in Costa Rica does not give me access to many top brands.

I've not found anything bad about NutriSource as people seem to have lots of positives for the company. The pup seems to be doing good as far as his stools and stomach go. I've got a small bag at home and can buy more easily.

That said, I am wondering (maybe overthinking) if I should try and get him on a different food. The only brands I can find that _may _be an upgrade are Taste of the Wild and Innova. I am aware of the recent NaturaPet and their sale to P&G but the new Innova puppy formula itself seems to be good if we think that the company itself is still reputable and using quality ingredients.

Should I try to change to either of these? Or keep going with Nutrisource?

Ideally, I would like to try Blue Buffalo or Orijen but they are not available.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I think the Nutrisource is one of the better ones out of what you listed. If he is doing well on it, I would just keep feeding it.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I agree completely with the above poster. NutriSource is a pretty good food, and I'd go ahead and keep him on it if he's doing well.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I would definitely continue with the NutriSource since your dog is doing well on it and because the company has never had a recall in its 40 years of manufacturing. Taste of the Wild is Diamond's own brand and they have a long history of recalls. Some of the Innova formulas were involved in a recall last month. So I think you're sitting in a pretty good spot with the NutriSource.


----------



## CMack (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the quick responses.

You are all probably right. Stick to what is working and the Nutrisource brand seems to have a solid reputation wherever I read about it. I will continue with it until I see something that tells me I should do otherwise. Was just overthinking it.

Thanks again!


----------



## CMack (Apr 10, 2013)

I ended up finding a pet shop that has Blue Buffalo food down here in Costa Rica but they have all the Blue food on liquidation. Was told Blue Buffalo is pulling out of Central America and the shop won't be able to get more in. Disappointing!

Not sure the expiry dates on the bags.. worth buying a few? or just keeping my pup on NutriSource?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I like Nutrisource. Good company. No recalls. Good value. Echo the others...why change?


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Stay on Nutrisource.


----------



## CMack (Apr 10, 2013)

kevin bradley said:


> I like Nutrisource. Good company. No recalls. Good value. Echo the others...why change?


I guess i got caught up on the 4 and 5-star ratings. But, you're right. I did some research last night on reading food labels and understanding them, etc. NutriSource does seem quality food and combined with the company's solid reputation it is a good choice. Bought a big bag of NutriSource last night and am moving forward with this food for my pup.


----------

